# My Haunt from 2009... late but i'm new here!



## grimsley (Aug 27, 2011)

Since i'm new to the forums i thought id post a short video of my 2009 haunt... didn't get to take video of last years haunt due to me chasing kids with my chainsaw and my helpers scaring the parents lol. this will give you an idea of what my haunt is like...Enjoy!

Halloween 2009 video by lokisc - Photobucket


----------



## GraveyardGus (Apr 16, 2011)

hey grims i don't see anything


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Click on the title bar and it will take you to the Photobucket video, GG.

Like the use of B&W for the video, grimsley, and that last little scare is a hoot


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the "AAHhhh! SH*T!" at the end.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is pretty awesome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great video of your 2009 Haunt - and no it is never too late to Post!
I still have stuff from 2007 that I haven't processed and put online yet Never mind pre Halloween stuff fror 2011!

Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The haunt looks good. Nice to see you're scaring not just TOTs, but adults too.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking haunt.


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

great vid.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job.


----------

